# Cat food questions



## Zeppelin (Jul 28, 2012)

I have a thread under kibbled/canned for dogs, as well.

So,we're moving to better foods for all the critters here.

The cats were on Purina dry and canned. They are now on Earthborn Wild Sea Catch dry and some Holistic Select canned. Unfortunately, not all the cats like the pate of the canned, I had been feeding them "shreds". I've looked around a bit and it looks like Weruva would be a good canned option for them, unless there is something else you can recommend (not raw, not yet, please)?

Also, I've always just left some dry out for them all day, is that bad? They get canned twice a day. 

Info on the felines - we have 5 (if the one who got out while we were dog sitting comes home _cry_). All are rescues. Oldest is the calico girl who ran out when a big dog ran in, she is 13, weighs about 7lbs. Next is actually my brother-in-law's cat, he looks to be a pure russian blue, but he was alone/abandoned and found dumpster diving. We think he is around 12, have had him here for seven years. Then there is the orange spotted tabby, who is 7 years old. A just-adopted Bengal mix female who should be around 4. She had to have a tooth extracted by the shelter. And, the baby, a 6 month old silver tabby.

The shelter had those last 2 on Hills, but the Bengal was refusing it. The kitten is still eating the Hills Kitten he came with, but with Holistic Select added. 

What (other than raw) would be best for these cats, and the kitten?

TIA for all of your information and help!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

For cats, canned is best. It is nearly impossible for cats to drink enough water to stay hydrated, which is why a lot of cats end up with kidney issues. I feed a high quality dry food and the cheapest canned food I can buy, with maybe a can of high quality stuff mixed in once a week or so. Canned purina is better then feeding all kibble, imho


----------



## mel2mdl (Sep 7, 2008)

I feed only canned, with an occasional chicken wing - he steals them from the dog.

Weruva makes a great 'in gravy' food. Also, Best Feline Friends makes 'in gravy' rather than pate. My cat does not like the texture of pate either. 

Wet food is so much better for cats, than dry. My cat's teeth are cleaner, he's lost weight, and I haven't had a bladder infection since we started!

Also - look for foods without corn in it. Bengals do not do well with grains! Both the above are nongrain.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Tiki Cat makes a ton of canned or pouched cat foods that are more shredded in consistency. They look like people food, something we would eat lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks all.

So far I found the Weruva in gravy and Tiki Cat on Amazon, and it's not too pricy, plus free prime shipping is a bonus! 

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

My friend feeds her cats Weruva, Earthborn and Evo 95% meats canned foods. One of the Evo 95% is not pate, but I don't know which one. I do know that the Earth born and Weruva are both like shredded meats and actually look like food.

Earth born holistic - 5.5oz case of 24 = $35.99
Cat Food - Earthborn Holistic - Canned Food - Free shipping at MrChewy.com

Weruva 5.5oz case of 24 = $38.99
Cat Food - Weruva - Canned Food - Free shipping at MrChewy.com

Evo 95% mearts 13.2oz case of 12 $34.99- $46.99
Cat Food - EVO - Canned Food for Adult - Free shipping at MrChewy.com

Another one that was pretty popular while I was working at the pet store was BFF. They are made by the same company that makes Weruva. Cat Food - BFF - Canned Food - Free shipping at MrChewy.com and it is a little cheaper option. 

The sites listed are from Mr.Chewy.com. I noticed it in an add on DFC one day and they have great prices. I have a lot of my friends who have switched to getting their pet foods from them and are very happy with their service and prices. I noticed you were shopping amazon, and didn't know if maybe you would like another site to compare with. 

Good luck on your food hunt!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

The Earthborn Chicken is a big hit over here, it's shredded. As is weruva, though if I remember correctly weruva is low calorie so you may need to feed more of it.

Wellness now has a whole line of cubed/sliced/minced canned foods.
I also think the wellness pouches are something other than pate, though not certain what.

I think Nature's Variety Prairie is not pate, I think it's chunky.

Blue Buffalo Feline Feast is chunky, Bistro is chunky or sliced, the healthy gourmets come in flaked (shredded), chunks, and slices (I know this because on their website if you click on their food is shows a picture of it).

I think by nature has some formulas that are not pate, the ones that say stew and the artisan recipes, but I don't know for sure.

I believe some of the merrick foods are also non pate.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

My cat loves the Earthborn wet food I usually only feed him the Chicken because the other three are all fish formulas. Also my boy didnt like pate the first times I tried to feed it to him but now he will devour pure vita which is a pate food.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh, thanks so much! Now I have a lot to look into, and my cats thank you too!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Also- Natural Balance is coming out with Delectable Delights in a few weeks, they are tupperware container type things of different stews/shredded meals. There are like 6 different formulas for cats total, might be a good option  They looked pretty good when I was looking over the info during our conference call last week.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

We have three cats. Dry is given 1x per day and wet often. I admit I do not know much about cats... but have been increasing the wet food. My Leuk kitty Kurt gets dry (it has to be a crappy brand  But he loses weight on the better food which he cannot afford, go figure why this happens.) He also gets Honest Kitchen's Prowl. Kurt is 11, Tilly is 12 or 13 and Kitty is about 4. All of them doing very well. I switch up the canned food from 9 lives to Evo, depends on which store I am in when I need it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

canned/wet tends to be better for cats due to the moisture. Cats have a tendency to not drink enough so the moisture from canned/wet food is beneficial to them.


----------

